# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  A nice first time lunch meeting today!

## GMP62

I had the pleasure of meeting NancySC today, for the first time in person, in Lambertville, NJ. Nancy is up north visiting friends in the Philly/NJ area and invited me to join her and some of her dear friends for lunch at the Lambertville Station Restaurant. I took the day off from work and we had a wonderful time! Ive made some nice new friends, to boot! Not a bad day...they all should be so good!

Thanks, Nancy!!!


PS - I hope the picture posts properly...

----------


## amyb

Gayle, good move. Always fun to get together with SBH fans.

----------


## cec1

What a great picture, and how nice for both of you.  I also love the Lambertville Station Restaurant . . . though I haven't been there in many years, it and the community always were great to visit.

----------


## GMP62

Thanks to Phil or Kevin...I know one of them fixed my sideways picture!

----------


## stbartshopper

Great restaurant and photo!

----------


## andynap

Always a good place for anyone  to meet. New Hope/Lambertville used to be our Saturday night out in college. The last time we were there with Theresa, Eddy was selling his St Barts paintings.

----------


## GramChop

Fantastic!  Bonjour, Ladies.  What a delight to share meals, and SBH-riddled conversation, with fellow forum friends off-island.  I've done it a time or two and it's just dandy!

----------


## elgreaux

How nice.. perfect place to meet! I am from Philly and love New Hope and Lambertville.....

----------


## GMP62

Love meeting up with Forum friends! Always a pleasurable experience. And, we love Lambertville and New Hope also, Ellen. We don’t get there often enough and this day trip has re-kindled my enthusiasm to visit again soon!

----------


## andynap

Nice to put pictures with the names

----------


## marybeth

> Nice to put pictures with the names



Agree Andy. And love to see people meeting up, on isle and off.

----------


## NancySC

Just back from my Nancy goes North annual trip to see family & friends in PA, NJ & DE.  So happy to have met Gayle in person & glad to have spent time with her along with friends met in 1969 & another I've known from the OCNJ beach for 70 yrs !  Uneventful flight back from PHL to SAV yesterday with views of Charleston, & the islands of Hilton Head, Daufuskie & Tybee before landing.  Andy if I'd had your number we could have met for coffee in St D !

----------


## andynap

Next time Nancy. You can always send me a Private message.

----------

